# FAA loses track of 119,000 aircraft



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 10, 2010)

> NEW YORK (AP) — The Federal Aviation Administration is missing key information on who owns one-third of the 357,000 private and commercial aircraft in the U.S. — a gap the agency fears could be exploited by terrorists and drug traffickers.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?ps=1011&rip_id=%3CD9K0RCO80%40news.ap.org%3E&news_id=18324928&src=most_popular_viewed


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2010)

At least Amtrak knows where their 10 cars are!


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 11, 2010)

The FAA should become members at Airliners.net. I swear they have one or more photos of all 119,000 over there. My son rode a puddle-jumper plane in Guatemala last month, got me the registration number, and Airliners.net had three photos.


----------

